# Kylin v2 leaking or condensation build up ?



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

Hi guys and girls

Would like to get the community opinion on this.

Will upload pics

So i bought a new kylin v2 from Sir Vape and this thing has been leaking non stop since day one, now this isn't my first or only rta and i have been building a few rta's over the years.

Now with this kylin v2 it's clearly "leaking" thru the airflow ring not the airflow ports, when i read up on it it seems to be quite a common issue, people say some if the first batches had these problems and it's not normal.

I am uploading a few pics i have of them and a pic or 2 i got back from sir vape.
They claim it's just normal condensation but when you look at the pics the 510 is soaked with juice and i think this is not normal but they just claim it's normal and i should accept it.

Just going to upload one or two pics :
( These pics are from about 5min after wicking and filling the tank to quarter )





The pics don't show it nice but the 510 is soaked with juice.
These 2 pics is from me before i send the rta in.

Now i got a pic from sir vape ( james white ) back, he said i just wicked it wrong and had to many wraps on my coil, he said it's fixed now with his wicking but even with his pics the 510 is soaked with juice.




These two pics is his ( from sir vape ) yes i know bit blurry but can still see whats going on.
The leaking "condesation" is not from the airflow holes it's from the airflow ring, like i said is a commom problem and can clearly be seen.

So i would just like to find out from you guys am i wrong for still claiming the rta is not working "leak free" or are they write in saying it's nothing and normal ?
And will you put this rta on your 250 dna mod with that leaking on the 510 pin and risking the juice going inside your mode ?!

Pls guys this thread is not meant to go in a flaming war or something i would just like to hear what you guys think.


----------



## zadiac (28/2/20)

Mmmm......should have searched the forum before buying. Kylins leak. Period. I had 3 of them. Tried everything. Screwed everything tight as suggested by others. Tried many different wicking options. Nothing worked.
Threw them away. Couldn't even PIF them. (Wouldn't do that to anyone). Worst tank ever. Sorry bud.

...but hey, that's just my opinion. Others may differ. I just wouldn't recommend that tank to anyone.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/2/20)

zadiac said:


> Mmmm......should have searched the forum before buying. Kylins leak. Period. I had 3 of them. Tried everything. Screwed everything tight as suggested by others. Tried many different wicking options. Nothing worked.
> Threw them away. Couldn't even PIF them. (Wouldn't do that to anyone). Worst tank ever. Sorry bud.
> 
> ...but hey, that's just my opinion. Others may differ. I just wouldn't recommend that tank to anyone.



That was the Kylin V1 and V1.5. The Kylin 2 never had issues and I personally never had leaking. Can the OP confirm if it is the Kylin V1.5 perhaps or is it the Kylin 2 with the slide top cap?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

zadiac said:


> Mmmm......should have searched the forum before buying. Kylins leak. Period. I had 3 of them. Tried everything. Screwed everything tight as suggested by others. Tried many different wicking options. Nothing worked.
> Threw them away. Couldn't even PIF them. (Wouldn't do that to anyone). Worst tank ever. Sorry bud.
> 
> ...but hey, that's just my opinion. Others may differ. I just wouldn't recommend that tank to anyone.



Yea fair enough but don't you think because this tank is a week old they should offer a exchange or store credit for the amount ?
Because i do know there are some that don't leak, luck of the draw like the first zeus x batch that had the pressing fit problem on the black and gun metal.

I did tell the shop to keep it i don't want that tank any where near a mod, but it's as you can also see it's leaking not just condesation.


----------



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> That was the Kylin V1 and V1.5. The Kylin 2 never had issues and I personally never had leaking. Can the OP confirm if it is the Kylin V1.5 perhaps or is it the Kylin 2 with the slide top cap?



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rtas/products/kylin-v2-rta-by-vandyvape

The v2

I know the first few batches had a problem but the shops sorted it out very fast, i just didn't think after a year ish of selling them i will still run into the issue


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> That was the Kylin V1 and V1.5. The Kylin 2 never had issues and I personally never had leaking. Can the OP confirm if it is the Kylin V1.5 perhaps or is it the Kylin 2 with the slide top cap?


Yes agreed the Kylin 1 was like a bucket with holes in it and then the 1.5 improved but still leaking issues so when i got the Kylin 2 i couldn't believe it was a Kylin as it's one of the better bottom airflow RTA's and had no leaking whatsoever!


----------



## Riaz_sh (28/2/20)

SIr Vape should replace the RTA with an updated version
the RTA has a defect
thats not normal
if the guy at sir vape wicked it and if the juice is still leaking into your 510 thats a defect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes agreed the Kylin 1 was like a bucket with holes in it and then the 1.5 improved but still leaking issues so when i got the Kylin 2 i couldn't believe it was a Kylin as it's one of the better bottom airflow RTA's and had no leaking whatsoever!



Yip the Kylin 2 for me was also an excellent dual coil rta. I would suggest the OP strips the tank and cleans it out and then inspects all the o-rings and makes sure the top fill gasket is seated properly. Make sure the coils are not slammed and that your wicks are not sitting on the airflow and then test. If it still leaks then contact the vendor and take it from there.


----------



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Yip the Kylin 2 for me was also an excellent dual coil rta. I would suggest the OP strips the tank and cleans it out and then inspects all the o-rings and makes sure the top fill gasket is seated properly. Make sure the coils are not slammed and that your wicks are not sitting on the airflow and then test. If it still leaks then contact the vendor and take it from there.


Yea did all that, allready send it back to sir vape on my expense, they wicked and coiled it showed there 510 soaked with juice and said it's normal 

I replaced the bottom o ring and fit the straight glass no luck.

This is the pic from sir vape ( james white ) after he wicked and coiled it and said it's normal they cant help me.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/2/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Yea did all that, allready send it back to sir vape on my expense, they wicked and coiled it showed there 510 soaked with juice and said it's normal
> 
> I replaced the bottom o ring and fit the straight glass no luck.



Sorry mate. If you were closer I would have offered to check it out as I had extensive experience with this tank.


----------



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Sorry mate. If you were closer I would have offered to check it out as I had extensive experience with this tank.


Thanks a lot man really appreciate the offer  maybe next time
Thing is just any one can see that is not normal, and the tank is with them allready.


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Yip the Kylin 2 for me was also an excellent dual coil rta. I would suggest the OP strips the tank and cleans it out and then inspects all the o-rings and makes sure the top fill gasket is seated properly. Make sure the coils are not slammed and that your wicks are not sitting on the airflow and then test. If it still leaks then contact the vendor and take it from there.


Yep sometimes the seal with o-ring is too tight and it get's pinched also i agree because the leaking is at the bottom that might not be the area that's the course and could be the fill gasket because anything that messes with the Vacuum = leaking.


----------



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Yep sometimes the seal with o-ring is too tight and it get's pinched also i agree because the leaking is at the bottom that might not be the area that's the course and could be the fill gasket because anything that messes with the Vacuum = leaking.


Yea there a few complaints about the v2, the airflow ring is pressed fit and that is where the juice comes out between the built deck and the airflow ring, people say that maybe the oring is not big enough between the build deck and the airflow ring, but since it's pressed fit you cant take of the airflow ring to try and change that o ring.

And my top fill was nice and tight the problem didn't come from there.

Awel seems this is my loss.


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Yea there a few complaints about the v2, the airflow ring is pressed fit and that is where the juice comes out between the built deck and the airflow ring, people say that maybe the oring is not big enough between the build deck and the airflow ring, but since it's pressed fit you cant take of the airflow ring to try and change that o ring.
> 
> And my top fill was nice and tight the problem didn't come from there.
> 
> Awel seems this is my loss.


I would get it swapped my v2 is 100% ok so why shouldn't the one you get it swapped for!


----------



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I would get it swapped my v2 is 100% ok so why shouldn't the one you get it swapped for!


Cause they consider a wet 510 pin as normal, they just don't want to help me on this one, they decided it's normal and doesn't matter what i say.

But it's ok i just wanted to make sure it's not me complaining about nothing, seems most of you guys agree a wet 510 is not normal, it's all i wanted to know.

Wasted R650 on this now because i was greedy, have a zeus x a blotto, a serphant and a bunch of other rta's but i heard the kylin v2 was n flavor banger so i wanted it bad, getting punish because i got greedy.


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Cause they consider a wet 510 pin as normal, they just don't want to help me on this one, they decided it's normal and doesn't matter what i say.
> 
> But it's ok i just wanted to make sure it's not me complaining about nothing, seems most of you guys agree a wet 510 is not normal, it's all i wanted to know.
> 
> Wasted R650 on this now because i was greedy, have a zeus x a blotto, a serphant and a bunch of other rta's but i heard the kylin v2 was n flavor banger so i wanted it bad, getting punish because i got greedy.


Those pictures are not normal and i don't even get pooled e-liquid in the 510 like that with my BF devices. It's a faulty tank, both me and @OnePowerfulCorsa have non-leaking Kylin 2's. It's not a case of greed mate at all, you have every right to purchase whatever vaping products you like and expect them to not have issues. I would name and shame this retailer as they should be replacing it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Those pictures are not normal and i don't even get pooled e-liquid in the 510 like that with my BF devices. It's a faulty tank, both me and @OnePowerfulCorsa have non-leaking Kylin 2's. It's not a case of greed mate at all, you have every right to purchase whatever vaping products you like and expect them to not have issues. I would name and shame this retailer as they should be replacing it!



It's Sir Vape with James White i am dealing with, but i all ready said there name in the first post. But thanks for caring and stating your position on this.

I have all ready spoke to them via email maybe 20 times and they said they not doing any thing about this, they say it's condesation and normal.
Thats their position on it. I tried to argue about it they don't care.

I don't know what else to say.
But thanks for the guys and girls that said there part 




I told them to throw it away there is nothing i can do with that tank and i don't want a leaker like that on my mods. Funny enough they said the blotto also does this but my blotto is bone dry.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

@Sir Vape This isn't normal at all!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> It's Sir Vape with James White i am dealing with, but i all ready said there name in the first post. But thanks for caring and stating your position on this.
> 
> I have all ready spoke to them via email maybe 20 times and they said they not doing any thing about this, they say it's condesation and normal.
> Thats their position on it. I tried to argue about it they don't care.
> ...


Your pics may include a bit of condensation but it is mainly e-liquid, condensation doesn't pool like that!


----------



## Spyker41771 (28/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Your pics may include a bit of condensation but it is mainly e-liquid, condensation doesn't pool like that!


Yea i don't know why but my iphone doesn't show the liquid on the 510 and on the bottom of the rta, i took a few pics but it only shows the juice around the 510 pin, but on his pic you can see the 510 pin is soaked.





It doesn't show well, but if you look close you can see drops on the bottom of the rta.
And i do agree there is condensation on the mod, can clearly see it the 2 " lines " of condensation going out n bit longer at the top and bottom of the mod, but the rest is just e juice leaking on the 510 pin and can see the ring it makes exactly where the airflow ring is.


----------



## Neal (28/2/20)

Gave up on this tank long time ago. I absolutely detest them. Mine was bought when they first came out with the same issues and tried every possible fix suggested until I found the only solution that actually worked. I threw into a nearby dam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

Neal said:


> Gave up on this tank long time ago. I absolutely detest them. Mine was bought when they first came out with the same issues and tried every possible fix suggested until I found the only solution that actually worked. I threw into a nearby dam.


Was that the original Kylin?


----------



## Neal (29/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Was that the original Kylin?



No mate, was V2. Could have been a bad batch but got so frustrated with the dam thing I just went back to my old Zeus single coil as first choice RTA. Found the flavour on Kylin to be excellent but way too many hassles for me. Has put me right off buying any other Vandy Vape products to be honest. The V1 and V1.5 had well documented issues, I would have thought they would have made 100% sure the V2 was bullet proof. A friend bought one from same vendor around the same time and had the same issues. May have been quality control problem, but still not acceptable. If I buy an RTA that leaks it gets consigned to sleep with the crocs in the dam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (1/3/20)

My 2c,

Kylin V1, V1.5 and V2 have leaking problems. The people that don't are just really lucky imo.


----------

